# Microchip Pros and Cons, please?



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, I'm considering moving to microchips for my goats from tattooing but know that, at least years ago, migration sometimes posed an issue. There are also some animals who seem to form tumors at the injection site, while other species do not; I'm not sure where goats fit into that, and if the coatings on microchips have minimized migration. If I go with microchipping, I would chip in the tail web and own a scanner. So, if I could hear from people who've used microchips. Love them? Hate them? and Why?? Advice for someone considering them? What size did you use (mini microchip vs standard)?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I can tell you that a friend of mine had her buck stolen just 2 days ago! When the thieves showed up at a vet on the other side of the state to get him castrated, the vet scanned him first & saw that he was reported stolen!! The thieves were arrested & my friend had to drive 3 hours (both ways) to get her buck back. Cool story, huh? Makes me think about getting mine chipped!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@catharina I'm assuming your friend has had chips for a while now? Has she had any of those tumor or migration problems? What size chip does she have?

I'm sure glad that vet had a scanner and used it. Yay!

Thoroughbreds are chipped here, and some dogs. I don't hear of much else being chipped yet.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

In many countries of EU it's mandatory to chip all pets. Many of the countries are at or over 90% chipped; I was anticipating lots of good numbers on migration, etc! But the numbers just haven't come. Maybe it's just really not that much of an issue anymore; but I sure want to ask instead of assuming that, when my fur babies are at stake!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Kath G. I think you asked really good questions. In so many ways the U.S. is behind Europe, but the above story of @catharina shows that there are benefits to chipping. Please wait a bit for your answers to come in. I, myself, live in a backward State, but not all of us do...


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Lol, I don't think you live in a backward state! And Europe is a funny thing, in some ways I'd love to go their way, in others I want NO part of where they are. I'm kind of a numbers person and will look through professional literature all day long; I'm shocked, frankly, that there aren't more long term numbers and studies available. SO... I'll see what the people in the field have to say


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm curious about microchipping too. My vet thought I was crazy when I mentioned the tail web as the location.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Some of the earlier problems with chipping goats was the location of the shoulder blade. That location seems to work well with dogs, cats, and horses, but not with pigs (migration issues) or goats. In goats, there were problems with the microchip failing to emit its signal, probably due to being slammed by another goat would be my guess.

I've heard nothing bad in regards to the tail web location, but again, I'm just gathering information


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, trust me, KY is a backward State. And KY will chip Thoroughbreds (horses) and some dogs. Around me, though, no animals are chipped.

Give us a chance to respond, because a lot of States are chipping, and Catharina gave a good example of a result, even if she did not answer all your questions.

And they were really good questions. I, myself, would want to know those answers.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

catharina said:


> I can tell you that a friend of mine had her buck stolen just 2 days ago! When the thieves showed up at a vet on the other side of the state to get him castrated, the vet scanned him first & saw that he was reported stolen!! The thieves were arrested & my friend had to drive 3 hours (both ways) to get her buck back. Cool story, huh? Makes me think about getting mine chipped!


This is awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We microchipped alpacas in the left ear. Didn't see many problems other than the occasional one migrating.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't ADGA say they were considering microchipping at the base of the ear? I can't get on their website to check. It (microchipping) is an interesting tool, for sure.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

From "Electronic ID Approved with Stipulations" Posted October 30, 2017 accessed 12/8/17 at http://adga.org/electronic-id/

"Allowed EID application sites are subcutaneous placement at the underside of tail or base of ear between the skin and the cartilage near where the ear meets the head."


----------

